# Nevada classifieds



## JDK

Hey everyone just wanted to add a page for us NV residents who would like to post to our forum of thing's for sale.


----------



## mpkowal

Bunch of floater ducks for sale.Avianx and ghg.All rigged probably want 30 a dozen unless you want slotted bags then 45 a dozen. I also have 2 layout blinds.I will have to check brands but I don't use them at all so 25.00 each.I will be in Vegas for Xmas so if anyone wants this I can meet you somewhere. If you want more info call me.Mike 702 885 4537


----------

